
Construction of Dakota access pipeline will stop - warrenmiller
http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc-news/watch/construction-of-dakota-access-pipeline-will-stop-824491587812
======
Tempest1981
Here is a text article (not a fan of 4 minute video news stories):
[http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/12/04/504354503/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/12/04/504354503/army-corps-denies-easement-for-dakota-access-
pipeline-says-tribal-organization)

Lead sentence: "The Army Corps of Engineers has decided to deny a permit for
the construction of a key section of the Dakota Access Pipeline."

